# What's a lab/boykin mix worth?



## Griterdun (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a black lab who has a little bit of boykin in him (his mom was 70%lab 30%boykin). You can hardly tell he has any in him however he is not purebred and doesnt have papers. On the other hand he hunts like a champ, has a junior hunt title and is only a year old. Ive really enjoyed bringing him up and training him and I want to do it again. However, this time ill buy a pure bred so I can make money off the deal. What do y'all think would be a good asking price for my pup?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

what is the going price for a family pet?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what is the going price for a family pet?


Family pets cannot be bought for all the gold in Fort Knox sometimes.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

Read the coondog price thread in small game. It ain't what you know it's who you know. And how good you look doing it.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 2, 2015)

i dont fully understand your question are you trying to find a pure breed dog to bred to? are you trying to find someone to buy the dog you have now? do you just want a new pup so you can try and make a dime off of it?


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 2, 2015)

Zero dollars.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

Translation:



> I have a drop.  I trained him myself.  I want to sell him as a trained hunting dog.  How much can I get for him.
> 
> I want to buy a purebred dog and train him, so that I can sell him and make some real money.



Inquiring minds would like to know what kind of "junior hunt title" you have, as if I recall correctly for AKC titles, the entries have to have a least a provisional AKC registration based on conformation.  Is this title from another organization?

Responding to the OP, you will be fortunate to find a good home with a hunter who can keep the dog happy.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2015)

I had a male lab breed a female boykin not once but twice through a chain link fence.   Both times we gave the puppies away.  When we call them Boyabs, they went slow.  The next litter we called Labikins and they went like hot cakes.  Both parents were good hunters and some of the pups were excellent and some were not.

Worth ... dollars ... $0.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow...just....wow.


----------



## brownhounds (Feb 4, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> Wow...just....wow.



my thoughts, too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 5, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I had a male lab breed a female boykin not once but twice through a chain link fence.   Both times we gave the puppies away.  When we call them Boyabs, they went slow.  The next litter we called Labikins and they went like hot cakes.  Both parents were good hunters and some of the pups were excellent and some were not.
> 
> Worth ... dollars ... $0.


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 5, 2015)

Jr Hunter is an AKC hunt title. But akc doesn't let mutts participate.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2015)

worth  everything in the world to you. Not a penny in money. You should not breed this dog.  I found a beagle several years ago. He is a great pet and you could not buy him. After I got him healthy because he was in bad shape when I got him. The first thing I did was have him checked to see if he had a chip. He did not. Then I got him chipped and then he was fixed in the same trip to the vet.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/106945/wts_lab_boykin_mix_1

 Is this the same dog?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2015)

holy cow...


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 5, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/106945/wts_lab_boykin_mix_1
> 
> Is this the same dog?



i though the same thing but that one is a female the one the OP is talking about is a male.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 5, 2015)

Re-read the ad. He states it's a male.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 6, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Re-read the ad. He states it's a male.



jacked up on meds didn't read the whole ad


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 6, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> jacked up on meds didn't read the whole ad



No problem, the way it's worded is slightly confusing. I just hate to think about someone misrepresenting what is more than likely a wonderful family companion as more than it really is and then stating they just want to make a buck. I have 3 worthless beagles that are the best pets we've ever had, but aren't worth 2 cents as a hunting dog.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2015)

Confused and then the  add . I have fought in three wars been to a bunch of hunt test and been to Disney world a bunch. Never saw this.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Not even sure what to say...this is a new one for me...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 6, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Confused and then the  add . I have fought in three wars been to a bunch of hunt test and been to Disney world a bunch. Never saw this.



sounds like a old dog can be taught some new tricks haha


----------



## Mumpy (Feb 6, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> Wow...just....wow.



Yea, I just can't wrap my head around this one... I'm with you Joe


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

wIILL IT FETCH? Easy ducks across a quarterdrain? Not needing no instruction, hand signals , head patting? Season is over... I'll feed it . 300 days not got to do a thingy. Pm  me.


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it mixed with an American or British lab? That makes a difference in mutts.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 7, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Is it mixed with an American or British lab? That makes a difference in mutts.



I read somewhere that if it's mixed with  an american lab its a democrat...if mixed with a British lab it's merely a royal pain in the rear end...


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 7, 2015)

*What's a Lab/Boykin Worth??*



Scrapy said:


> wIILL IT FETCH? Easy ducks across a quarterdrain? Not needing no instruction, hand signals , head patting? Season is over... I'll feed it . 300 days not got to do a thingy. Pm  me.



Scrappy: I checked Woody's Glossary and failed to find quarterdrain listed.  I lived in Savannah and in the Coastal Area for 40 years, yet I never picked up on the use of or the meaning of this particular term.

Just curious, could you help a feller?  Thanks


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 7, 2015)

joe overby said:


> i read somewhere that if it's mixed with  an american lab its a democrat...if mixed with a british lab it's merely a royal pain in the rear end...



hahaha!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 7, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> sounds like a old dog can be taught some new tricks haha


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 7, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> Scrappy: I checked Woody's Glossary and failed to find quarterdrain listed.  I lived in Savannah and in the Coastal Area for 40 years, yet I never picked up on the use of or the meaning of this particular term.
> 
> Just curious, could you help a feller?  Thanks


I have lived in the same area since 1978 and I have never heard this term.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 10, 2015)

Sweet Success!!  I have found a way to silence Scrapy.  Simply ask him a question.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 10, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> Sweet Success!!  I have found a way to silence Scrapy.  Simply ask him a question.





Don't count ole Scrapy out yet, he's been having computer problems, he'll be along . . with some kinda answer.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> Scrappy: I checked Woody's Glossary and failed to find quarterdrain listed.  I lived in Savannah and in the Coastal Area for 40 years, yet I never picked up on the use of or the meaning of this particular term.
> 
> Just curious, could you help a feller?  Thanks



It is a term from active rice culture. Here it is the smallest drainage works within a ricefield. Quarter drains were typically hand excatated 2 to 3 feet deep and only 4 to five feet wide.  Quarterdrains were parallel and 50 to 100 feet apart .The spoil, excavated dirt, was carried in baskets to the centerline of the bed and spread such that the center of the bed was highest, couple inches, so that water was directed into and off of the bed uniformly.  Quartedrains tied into much larger halfdrains and those tied into main canals inside the perifery of the field  and of which the spoil created the perimeter dike a foot or two above flood tides.

If you focus in in Google Earth to ricefields near Savannah you can still see the remnant works. Zoom in real tight to see the small parallel quarter drains.

I referenced them because as a duck hunter wading on the beds is possible in hip boots but when you get to a quarter drain you can easily top your chestwaders. That is why I need a dog. Dog doesn't have to do much. Just cross the quarter drains and fetch.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> Sweet Success!!  I have found a way to silence Scrapy.  Simply ask him a question.


Didn't mean to ruin your success. I answered before I got this far down. Or I would not have bothered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> It is a term from active rice culture. Here it is the smallest drainage works within a ricefield. Quarter drains were typically hand excatated 2 to 3 feet deep and only 4 to five feet wide.  Quarterdrains were parallel and 50 to 100 feet apart .The spoil, excavated dirt, was carried in baskets to the center of the bed and spread such that the center of the bed was highest, couple inches, so that water was directed into and off of the bed uniformly.  Quartedrains tied into much larger halfdrains and those tied into main canals inside the perifery of the field  and which spoil created the perimeter dike.
> 
> If you focus in in Google Earth to ricefields near Savannah you can still see the remnant works. Zoom in real tight to see the small parallel quarter drains.
> 
> I referenced them because as a duck hunter wading on the beds is possible in hip boots but when you get to a quarter drain you can easily top your waders. That is why I need a dog. Dog doesn't have to do much. Just cross the quarter drains and fetch.





Well, there you go Mr. Vernon, told ya so !!! 




Scrapy said:


> Didn't mean to ruin your success. I answered before I got this far down. Or I would not have bothered.





That'll shut 'em up Scrapy !!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

My computer has been showing that I was the last person to post on this thread for the past several days. So I have not been reading it.  My computer pops up with a thing that says as a Gon Forum member I am invited to take a survey and receive a free gift. When I hit decline, it shuts down my computer all together.   When I reboot, and Windows asks me for my password it shuts down and the screen goes blank.  

A moderator is welcome to shut me down anytime. I just wish this GON Virus thing would go away. I can't get on the any part of the internet while it is shut down.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't get it. A dog that's mixed isn't worth a thing yet a papered dog is worth a few grand? Normally it's based on performance in the deer woods. Serious question, I am just inquisitive and not meaning to derail the thread.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrapy: Thanks for providing the detailed description for "*Quarterdrain*".  

I for one have duck hunted extensively in the rice fields of the Ogeechee Delta as well as the Altamaha Delta.  Never encountered anyone who knew the inner workings nor the nomenclature of the drainage structures.

You can take credit for reviving the use of a term that has become antiquated by 350 years.  Thanks and congrats!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> Scrapy: Thanks for providing the detailed description for "*Quarterdrain*".
> 
> I for one have duck hunted extensively in the rice fields of the Ogeechee Delta as well as the Altamaha Delta.  Never encountered anyone who knew the inner workings nor the nomenclature of the drainage structures.
> 
> You can take credit for reviving the use of a term that has become antiquated by 350 years.  Thanks and congrats!!



My Gr Grandaddy lived to be 105. I was 4 when he died. He talked about that kind of thing all the time when I was on his knee. Seems like I never learned about trunks and tides and drowning weeds and stuff because I always understood it.

LOL , Lots of folks here call them "(cussword) little ditches."


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 11, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> I don't get it. A dog that's mixed isn't worth a thing yet a papered dog is worth a few grand? Normally it's based on performance in the deer woods. Serious question, I am just inquisitive and not meaning to derail the thread.



That's right. Worth isn't all about "performance in the deer woods"...worth is an equation of pedigree, training, health, and yes...ability in the "deer woods".  Mutts have no pedigree (papers), often have multiple health issues due to the mixing of breeds, and have no "breeding value" as most responsible breeders won't use a "non papered" dog in their breeding program because potential buyers won't pay top dollar for "mutts". That and some of us found the OP's business plan to be less than well thought out.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> I don't get it. A dog that's mixed isn't worth a thing yet a papered dog is worth a few grand? Normally it's based on performance in the deer woods. Serious question, I am just inquisitive and not meaning to derail the thread.



To get a grasp on it you might want to read "Brag Dog" a shortstory written in the 1920s about Pointers and Field Trials.  The money is in the Brag Dog.

You know what a deer dog is and know what you need and like. I know what a cooddog is and know what I need and like. 

Deer dogs don't have field trials that I know of. Coondogs do. With the trials comes the Brag Dog mentality. Coondogs get standardized , almost robotic in their actions and reproduce clones.  The Hottest Stud this year is next years old habit when the new world champion in decided.  Pups from either stud are almost exactly alike in form and fashion. More bragging is accomplished with the current World champ than last years old thing.

In the registered, off the Right Stock, coondog Competion game a lot of $5000 dogs are sold. The seller brags about the money his line brought  and the buyer brags about how much he paid.
 On the other hand a top notch coongetter crossbreed might bring $1,000. The seller nor buyer wants it known that he paid that much. After being in the game for 50 years I see a lot of that. $5000 dog was actually bought for $500.  

If deer dogs ever got trials, they would get standardized dogs. Might likely be the kind of dog that jumps one deer and runs it ten miles to brag on. Other deer hunting fellows that aren't into that might prefer a dog that runs a mile and returns to jump nine more.

Better looking, better sounding, better pedigree, more titles are all attention getters and therefore bring in the big bucks. Health faults are a rare thing in coonhound breeds.  Treeing real live coons is secondary.

Two littermate brothers. One gets put in trials and gets Nite Champion. The other dog went to a fellow that just coonhunts. One is breeding material and the other is not.

A dog is worth whatever a fellow is willing to pay for whatever reason.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 11, 2015)

20 dollars!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> 20 dollars!



$40


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

LOL got folks bidding on a cur!  He better fetch and not need a lot of hoopla is all I can say.

( don't tell anybody I said this but I am fixing to change that dog's way of thinking to do what he is best bred for and suits my needs  better. I am fixing to turn this dog into a shot animal go getter. If it is a little animal like a coon fell dead across a canal, he can go get it so I don't get wet and get boggy sotum nor gater ate .  If it is just a duck he can get it too, don't expect him to sail the seven seas doing it, just fetch  a duck across a quarterdrain ditch so I don't get wet up. But The real hush- hush is I am going to get him to use the talents bred into him to point out game that has been wounded. or killed . If a deer is too big to drag back , that is OK by me. I am old but I can swim and Drag.)  I'm a Drag Queen???


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> I don't get it. A dog that's mixed isn't worth a thing yet a papered dog is worth a few grand? Normally it's based on performance in the deer woods. Serious question, I am just inquisitive and not meaning to derail the thread.



Same difference in a "parts car" and a "numbers matching, original paint car."  The parts car may actually be in better shape, go faster, get better gas mileage, have a better radio, better suspension, but will be worth substantially less money.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> My Gr Grandaddy lived to be 105. I was 4 when he died. He talked about that kind of thing all the time when I was on his knee. Seems like I never learned about trunks and tides and drowning weeds and stuff because I always understood it.
> 
> LOL , Lots of folks here call them "(cussword) little ditches."


I knew what a trunk was and I understand the tides and how the trunks work. Of course folks laugh at me when I call the a rice paddy but that is a Vietnam thang. thanks scrapy I learned a new term.


----------

